# Help: Craftsman 21743 Planer any good?



## Northerner (Jun 9, 2009)

hello,
i have a chance to buy a new Craftsman #21743 Planer at a very good price
but i wanted to find out first all of your opinions here about it? i did some
searching and found many pros & cons so i want info from first hand owners
please.

and does anyone have a link to an online manual for it to check out before buying?

thanks


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Never used one, but I do seem to recall a very good review in one of the mags. Some of the better modern planers from Craftsman are made by Palmgren, which get largely positive comments from owners.


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

I have not used one either. All I can add is that every Craftsman power tool I ever bought was more headache to use than it was worth. They were all made cheaply and did not function accurately.


----------



## edp (May 25, 2007)

mmwood_1 said:


> I have not used one either. All I can add is that every Craftsman power tool I ever bought was more headache to use than it was worth. They were all made cheaply and did not function accurately.


I have one and have had it for about 5 years. It started out as my only planer and worked fine as long as the wood wasn't wider than 13". When I started to work in larger volumes I decided to upgrade to a stationary tool for additional width and the ability to take deeper cuts. From my experience, this a GREAT tool for the hobbyist. Of particular note, the onboard chip/dust collector is great. Also, changing the blades is a fairly simple task. I still use mine from time to time on smaller projects and do not expect to get rid of it at anytime in the future.

I think you would be able to download the manuals from the sears sight?

Ed


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Brand new at Sears or from someone?*

If it's new get the warranty. If it's from an individual get their receipt. What is a "good price"? I have a little Ryobi 13", not Craftsman for $200.00, and as was posted above, fine for occassional and hobby work, but it's not my only planer. Also great for job site work. Probably not a bad deal if the price is right....:thumbsup: bill
Here's a link to a review: http://www.toolcritic.com/products/craftsman/craftsman-21743.html


----------



## Northerner (Jun 9, 2009)

actually it is new at sears, but its a discontinued model for right around $215 and i can get a 3 year warranty for $24
and that includes yearly cleaning and tuning.

i finally found the manual at sears so im going to check that out. 

but i still want to hear first hand opinions from previous owners please!!

http://www.managemyhome.com/mmh/lis_pdf/OWNM/L0408455.pdf


http://www.managemyhome.com/mmh/lis_pdf/OWNM/L0408455.pdf


----------



## Northerner (Jun 9, 2009)

*cmon guys, only one person here has experience with this planer??

nobody else has one or seen one in action??*


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

mmwood_1 said:


> I have not used one either. All I can add is that every Craftsman power tool I ever bought was more headache to use than it was worth. They were all made cheaply and did not function accurately.


My experience is the exact opposite of this. 

Craftsman is the first place I go to look for a new tool. That is most of what I own.

I do not own this particular planer but have an older cheaper model. It works fine for what I use it.

George


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

I have one like George and it works good for me. For that price get it and get the warranty if you're not happy with it you can return it for the first 90 days and get a total refund.


----------



## vuefromidwest (Aug 26, 2009)

I have an older model Chraftsman planer..It works well.

The one you are looking at works well also, has disposible knifes, and that odd looking dust collector that will either work as a bag, or feed a 50 gallon trashcan..

If you go to Sears parts website, with your full model number, you can view/ download/print a manual for it....


----------



## Northerner (Jun 9, 2009)

now this is better, finally a few good posts, thanks guys.
and vuefromidwest, i did find a manual, i posted a link in post #6
and the parts website is where i found it. thanks tho!

keep em coming everyone!


----------



## edp (May 25, 2007)

*Keep em' coming????*

Buy the thing or move on.

Ede


----------



## Northerner (Jun 9, 2009)

edp said:


> Buy the thing or move on.
> 
> Ede


LOL, now thats getting right to the point! :thumbsup:

its on layaway but still want more opinions if possible.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 9, 2009)

Bueller...


Bueller........


Bueller.............


----------



## Knucklebuster (Nov 17, 2008)

I have the Palmgren that is the same as the Sears. Since it's my first planner I don't have a comparison, but it's great for what I do. FYI...I got it on Amazon. Don't remember how much it was except about 1/2 Sears regular price.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 9, 2009)

anyone else, please speak up!


----------



## Kender (Apr 20, 2009)

When it comes to craftsman tools anything above a circular saw needs all accessories researched before you buy. The exception is vintage CS tools that were made the way they should be. Now though CS makes too much of it's stuff proprietary, off sized accessories or non-standard configuration. This wouldn't be so bad except they tend to not make any accessories for their ill-configured tools. 

On a planer there may not be a variety of accessories needed but in knowing this trend I wouldn't be surprised to see craftsman only blades on it and then they stop making the blades that fit it. I went through a new TS and router before figuring out this issue.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 9, 2009)

yeah, i was kind of wondering the same thing about the blades, nobody else makes them and if sears stops were screwed!

do any third party companies make blades for the other manufacturers
planers? if so, who is best? and from the research i have been doing it
sounds like 3 or 4 blade planers are the best? does anyone make after-
market blade holders that hold more then 2 blades??


----------



## Northerner (Jun 9, 2009)

well, i canceled my layaway at sears cause i ended up finding a fair deal on a dewalt dw735
barely used and it came with the optional feed tables and an extra set of blades. it was more
then i wanted to spend this month but when you find a deal you just have to jump on it.


----------

